# I need help wiring up an old fisher electric hydraulic pump



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

Setting up a backup truck. Bought a set of used fisher in cab controls that have the electric switch for an electric hyd pump. Also purchased a used fisher elc hyd pump. There is a solenoid mounted on the pump. The switch has two wires coming out of it, both black. I know one has to go to the solenoid on the pump. Where does the other one go? Can anyone help?

Thanks


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Is this a cable operated pump and controls?


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

*Cable controls*

Yes these are cable controls. The same you would use for a normal fisher belt driven hydraulic system. It just has a switch that is actuated by the same mechanism that pushes and pulls the cables.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

one wire should be a keyed hot in the other goes to a small terminal on the motor solenoid.

heres a parts breakdown, schematics and troubleshooting guide.

http://www.fishersnowplows.com/publications.asp?cat=102


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for your help. The schematics don't look the same as my controller. This is stand alone elec hyd pump that mounts under the hood. It has in and out hyd hoses that go to manifold. The controller is old style metal bracket that bolts under dash. Up/down left/right knob, two cables coming out of rear, has a little switch that is actuated only for up and left/right. That would be my guess that one of these wires needs power. And the other goes to the single post on the solenoid. Problem is both wires are just black with a little spade connector. I might just have to mess around with it and see what I can come up with.

Thanks again


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

I believe this is my controller. See the two wires?


----------



## Advanced Glenn (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is the link, just in case you cannot open that pdf file.

http://www.fishersnowplows.com/searchresults.asp[/URL]


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

It wont matter which wire you use for what, your just completeing the circuit in the controller.

Have you found any pics or install instructions for the underhood pump online, theres another member who has the same unit and is having some install troubles.


----------

